
Flash Bit Rot, and how WebGL can fix it - TheRoccoB
https://hackernoon.com/webgl-needs-a-home-part-ii-bit-rot-d8c5fec0ebd4
======
leafo
I'm the founder of itch.io which was mentioned in this article, if you want to
find plugin-less web games then you can you go to the appropriate page:
[https://itch.io/games/html5](https://itch.io/games/html5)

I realize that that link may have been a little hidden so I put that link into
the homepage & sidebar of browse pages.

I think it's interesting how we've accumulated so many games that are
dependent on a plugin. I'm looking forward to JavaScript implementations of
these things in the future that will enable us to convert them over to HTML5.
The good news is that these games are sitting in our database not going
anywhere, so when the time is right we can make them easily available again.
(classic Unity plugin games are the biggest offender right now, we have quite
a few: [https://itch.io/games/unity](https://itch.io/games/unity))

~~~
hellbanner
Thanks for itch.io! Easiest to use platform by far for developers.

I also like itch because they have their frontend open sourced on Github with
an issue tracker.

[https://github.com/itchio/itch.io](https://github.com/itchio/itch.io)

